# Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2007



## ..kels* (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you ladies end up watching it this year? I was kind of disappointed to see all of the dark wintery colours in comparison to the bright, fun colours they used last year. But it was still a good show! & the Spice Girls performance was cute. Lip synched, but nonetheless cute.


----------



## Joyness (Dec 5, 2007)

I loved it so much! This year was supposed to be more "sophisticated" hence the darker colors.  I really liked the themes they chose this year, especially the chandelier set.  The Spice Girls' performance was really cute - I didn't know what to expect, and I loved their outfits.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 5, 2007)

i wish they had it on UK tv


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 5, 2007)

i didn't watch it but i just ordered few pjs from their site and i  got the Spice Girls  CD for free..lol u gotta check the site if u are a big fan of them or smthn..


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 5, 2007)

It was a good show, I was so excited to see the Spice Girls it was like I was 12 again haha, however I am NOT happy they lip sanc (is that a word? lol).  It's their first performance on television in YEARS and they lip sync!!  Anyway I thought it was fun to watch and I enjoyed it.  Alessandra Ambrosio is the hottest VS model hands down.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_ It's their first performance on television in YEARS and they lip sync!! ._

 
there first performance was last month for UK's children in need show... not sure if theyve done anymore


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 5, 2007)

i watched it back and forth with gossip girls and tila tequila 
from what i saw, it was really good!
i miss tyra though, to me she resembled a lot of women's shapes, instead of all the model skinny girls


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

i loved it

there was one model that was disgustingly skinny tho.
but the rest were gorgeous.

and i loooved the last collection

and of course the spice girls!!!
ginger looks FAB!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 5, 2007)

I liked the fashion show.  I thought the finale was awesome, especially the Christmas tree cape, Heidi's angel wings and her snowflake wings.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_Alessandra Ambrosio is the hottest VS model hands down._

 
YES YES YES!!! 

I really enjoyed the show (what I caught that is. I too was switching between it and Gossip Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but was a tad disappointed in the Spice Girls presentation. If you're going to make a come-back and perform for something as large as the VS fashion show, you'd think lip-syncing would be the _last_ thing on your mind.

Now if you'll please excuse me, I have some VS ordering to do haha


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_ If you're going to make a come-back and perform for something as large as the VS fashion show, you'd think lip-syncing would be the last thing on your mind._

 
You'd be surprised how many people DO lip sync in that situation, _just in case something goes wrong_.  The National Anthem at the Super Bowl? Most of them lip sync.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 5, 2007)

I like Selita Ebanks, Marissa Miller and Miranda Kerr.

I didn't see the show.  I only watched the highlights on the CBS website.  I liked it.  They are so clever with the themes.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 5, 2007)

aw i missed it!
and ita, Allessandra Ambrosio is SO gorgeous! if i could trade faces with any celeb/model it would be her for sure. sounds weird but whatever lol


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You'd be surprised how many people DO lip sync in that situation, just in case something goes wrong.  The National Anthem at the Super Bowl? Most of them lip sync._

 
I did not know that. I'm sure the pressure is overwhelming and they want to make sure everything goes well. But I'd still like to have heard them sing live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if Ashley Simpson taught us anything, lip syncing can have it's mishaps too (haha)


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 5, 2007)

Marissa Miller has an amazing body, I hate her so much! Neomie girl (not Selita and Niaome look-a-like) is beautiful!

can't spell


----------



## aziajs (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Marissa Miller has an amazing body, I hate her so much! Neomie girl (not Selita and Niaome look-a-like) is beautiful!

can't spell_

 
Is that the other light-skinned black model with the green eyes?  She was rumored to be dating Russell Simmons awhile back.  Just a side note.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is pretty too.  She has a couple commercials, not VS, that she appears in.  I was surprised to see her on the show actually.

As for Marisa, she is so beautiful to me.  I usually don't find blondes that attractive but she is a head turner.


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 6, 2007)

For those of you that missed it, it will be on again on the CW network tomorrow night.  I saw the commercial during ANTM last night.


----------



## n_c (Dec 6, 2007)

Eh...it was ok until Seal, Neil...whatever his name is (Heidi Klum's husband) performed in that ugly ass disco ball of a suit...lol


----------



## luvsic (Dec 9, 2007)

I watched it, and I have to say that though the lingerie was sososo cute (I loved that snow one and Heidi's gigantic snowflake at the end of the show) but I was a little disappointed compared to previous years. I just didn't like how the models kept trying to "pump everyone up" by jumping around and waving their hands in the air (Adriana was especially guilty of this.) I mean, of course it would have been kind of dull to just walk up and down the runway with a permenent frown, but they went TOO overboard with the playfulness this year. 

I think Alessandra, Andi, and Selita are the most gorgeous models.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_...but I was a little disappointed compared to previous years. I just didn't like how the models kept trying to "pump everyone up" by jumping around and waving their hands in the air (Adriana was especially guilty of this.) I mean, of course it would have been kind of dull to just walk up and down the runway with a permenent frown, but they went TOO overboard with the playfulness this year._

 
I completely agree!!  All that pumping the crowd up and pinup posing at the end of the catwalk was really cheesy.  It's been so high fashion in the past but this year certainly was a bit of a downgrade.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I completely agree!! All that pumping the crowd up and pinup posing at the end of the catwalk was really cheesy. It's been so high fashion in the past but this year certainly was a bit of a downgrade._

 
Ugh, I know! Did you notice that it seemed like there was a lot less runway time as well because of all of those model interviews, music interludes and just a bunch of unneeded crap? I thought that the search for a stand-in at colleges (they came to mine! lol) was kind of cute, but most of the time I just wanted to see the darn fashions


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Ugh, I know! *Did you notice that it seemed like there was a lot less runway time as well because of all of those model interviews, music interludes and just a bunch of unneeded crap?* I thought that the search for a stand-in at colleges (they came to mine! lol) was kind of cute, but most of the time I just wanted to see the darn fashions _

 
I noticed this as well, it made the show seem much shorter, although being an Aussie I'm happy Miranda got her own little segment! I didn't agree with the extra erm, 'playfulness' either, it was a little OTT this year, last years show was perfect and the best by far. Still a great show nonetheless!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

im gonna have to agree that Seals performance was just baaaad... im sorry, only 80's pop icons can pull off sequined suits

also, love her so much but Heidi Klums voice did not sound too good..


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i wish they had it on UK tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
^ I'm sure you could catch clips of it on YouTube, or see the full feature on sites like alluc.org...or even fan sites like Ryoni.com is sure to have all the Vickie's Secret stuff to your heart's content.  Hope that helps.

The show was okay, but I was not happy about Gisele not being in the show this year.  And they seemed to not feature Adriana Lima (she's my favorite) this year as much as the other top VS models.


----------



## clamster (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristakamikaze* 

 
_i loved it

there was one model that was disgustingly skinny tho.
!_

 
Oh yeah! There were some where it made me think " WHat were they thinking!" But the models had pretty faces. 

I agree with luvsic and aziajs the pumping up the crowd made it too commercial and not High Fashion. 

I have seen 2005, 2006 and 2007. If I remember correctly 2005 was my fav! 2006 was okay... and 2007 was awesome! 
I was SO excited to hear The Vines remixed "Get Free" for the PINK collection. It was prefect!

Neomie Lenoir was in Rush hour 3! Go see it, it's good! She looked HOT going down the run way. Doutzen Kroes and Ana beatriz should have been there! They are both curvy and gorgeous. Man, all the models are gorgeous! Adriana Lima is a real natural beauty, I can't believe she was going to be a nun lol!(If I got my facts straight) I want Miranda Kerr's accent!!!!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 30, 2008)

Eh, it was not great compared to previous years. Natasha Poly was supposed to be there, but she had to back out due to issues at home, and was replaced by the fugliest model known to man, Eugenia Volodina. Michaela Kocianova, Noemie Lenoir (minus the waving), and Behati Prinsloo were my favourites. If they had gone with Ajuma again, I would have been so happy. Heck many of my favourite models have done VS-Deanna Miller, Ajuma, Natasha, Alek, et. al. Now all we need is Sabina Karlsson and Eugenia Mandzhieva.


----------

